# [SOLVED]crontab, gdzie zapisuje?

## misterLu

mam pytanie:

w jakim pliku są zapisywane zmiany wprowadzane poleceniem

crontab -e ??

Bo to, co widze po wykonaniu tej komendy, rozni sie od 

zawartosci /etc/crontab.Last edited by misterLu on Mon Feb 23, 2004 1:06 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## czestmir

Szukaj w w katalogu /var/spool tak jest umnie

----------

## Yarecki

Do przegladania zawartosci cron'a, sluzy polecenie crontab -l.

----------

## misterLu

 *Yarecki wrote:*   

> Do przegladania zawartosci cron'a, sluzy polecenie crontab -l.

 

to wiem, dlatego pytalem dlaczego 

crontab -l różni sie od cat /etc/crontab.

ale juz wiem, ze crontab -l , wywala zawartość 

/var/spool/cron/crontabs/root (albo inny user ?)

----------

